# my best shot ever ! thanks eshot



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Up to now my best shot was a pigeon took in midair from a tree

But today I went off ferreting and we put my ferret down a hole. I had the catty ready in case any slipped the nets, first rabbit of the day popped out the hole and was just hoping away, so i pulled back and sent a 12mm steel to its skull. The rabbit kicked about and passed withing seconds. Thanks again eshot the catty is a cracker and is serving me well. I havent stopped talking about this shot since lol


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Im gonna do a write up about the rest of the days ferreting on another forum, if you would like to look i will put the link to the thread here in a little bit. It will also have another member on that forum who witnessed the running rabbit shot


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome catty, awesome shot and awesome pic, looks like the cover of a magazine. Look forward to the write up.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I'm so jealous as I love rabbit!!

Nice shot man, and enjoy eating that guy. 

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/309017-brilliant-day-out/

Link to the day out


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I've never tried ferreting, but it sure looks like fun. And great shot with the catty!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic! Lots of good meals there and probably enough to sell for a pint or two as well.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the link! I've never tried ferreting, but it sure looks like fun. And great shot with the catty!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Its great mate, and 22 is a fantastic number for my local area, a bag of 4 is classed as a good day round here, it was one of those outings were everything just came together


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Good bag of bunnies there.

Nice pic' of ferrets lost for choice lol


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

V-alan-tine said:


> Good bag of bunnies there.
> 
> Nice pic' of ferrets lost for choice lol


They were knackered by the end of the day, all 3 had put some good graft in to work the big sets. Put mine away in his hutch, the one in the middle. He didnt eat or drink, just went straight to bed lol


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the link! I've never tried ferreting, but it sure looks like fun. And great shot with the catty!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Can i ask...

Why you keep ferrets if you dont ferret? ...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Crazy link to a crazy rabbit haul! I wish. I'd be putting every one of those rabbits in the freezer and eating like a champ for quite some time!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Crazy link to a crazy rabbit haul! I wish. I'd be putting every one of those rabbits in the freezer and eating like a champ for quite some time!


There was 4 lads including me so the rabbits got split up between us, i took 5 kept 2 back for myself and put 3 away in the hawks freezer, hopefully have it full for march when he gets put away to moult


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super catty and a cracking shot m8 B)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot man! That's quite a harvest.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting pal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link! I've never tried ferreting, but it sure looks like fun. And great shot with the catty!
> ...


Hmmm ... not sure where you got the idea that I keep ferrets. I have never owned one ... though I have been tempted.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

How does this work? Nets on all of the holes that you can find and the ferrets go in the hole. Rabbits run from the ferrets,and are caught in the nets .... and how are they dispatched?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

flipgun said:


> How does this work? Nets on all of the holes that you can find and the ferrets go in the hole. Rabbits run from the ferrets,and are caught in the nets .... and how are they dispatched?


Exactly that, then i personally break there necks, others use a priest or a chop to the neck


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


In the hunting badges thread...

"And just what does the suggested requirement that you cook and eat your kill have to do with hunting? The animal is just as dead, whether you eat it or not. If I kill something and feed it to my dog or to my ferrets, does that make me less of a hunter?"

Maybe you were speaking about us


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

flipgun said:


> How does this work? Nets on all of the holes that you can find and the ferrets go in the hole. Rabbits run from the ferrets,and are caught in the nets .... and how are they dispatched?


Theres a million and one variations... from using longnets...shooting them with a shotgun.... hawks...or let the dogs run them  ...

Ofcourse you may have to dig a few out which the ferret has got hold of/killed underground (the ferret either gets stuck...or eats until he falls asleep)

Great fun...and great sport...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > B.P.R said:
> ...


You have a crazy memory BPR to remember that and find it!!

I think Charles was talking about you guys... although you guys are making me want to get into ferreting now.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


It just stuck in my mind...'oh charles keeps ferrets' ...maybe not  ...

Go on... get a ferret... i heard theyre illegal to keep in some parts of the US?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > B.P.R said:
> ...


Luckily I'm Canadian! We're allowed to have ferrets...

Why would someone not be allowed to keep ferrets!?!? :S


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Illegal in california...washington. dc and NYC...

Certain restrictions apply to new zealand...japan... and brazil...

Im not sure why... they are escape artists though  ...

If you require a ferret from outside the US...to canada... you need a permit  ...

So if you want me to send you one over.....


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Illegal in california...washington. dc and NYC...
> 
> Certain restrictions apply to new zealand...japan... and brazil...
> 
> ...


So strange... we have an "adopt-a-ferret" program in our city. Currently about 40 ferrets need adoption! I wonder how they would get along with my cat? We are hijacking this thread though so I'm going to start a new thread because I curious about peoples experiences.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal in california...washington. dc and NYC...
> ...


Doesnt bother me mate


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------

